# Surf Sinkers to dig in....



## deepsessions

Hello again guys,

Besides Pyramid Sinkers what else is out there? I need something to dig into the sand better.

Is there any online stores that specialize in terminal tackle for Surf Fishing?

Thanks


----------



## kingfisherman23

You want storm sinkers or breakaway spiders.

The hurricane is a pyramid with a column of lead at the tip. The sputnik/breakaway/spider is a bank sinker with pivoting wire legs that help it dig in.










Image from SOL

As far as sites go, I'd do a google search. There are plenty of good places out there. Oysterbaytackle.com is a good place to start.

Evan


----------



## Fireline20

My favorite is the the Frog Tongue as it casts real well, digs and holds but releases easy when reeling it back in. Problem is, they are hard to find in local bait shops (I know of only one at Kure Beach.

My next favorite is the Storm for heavy seas and 3 sided pyramids for light to normal seas. 

I have used the Sputnicks but I don't care for them because they are hard to unlodge and are a pain to reel back in..plus if you lose one in the surf it WILL become a line magnet and WILL eventually create a Snag Monster.

jmho


----------



## BentHook

For holding power the breakaway in 4oz with hold better the the others in 6oz.The metal legs are designed to release when winding in.The only drawback is they cost more and may be hard to find if your not in the south..The breakaway and bank sinkers have the weight forward and will give more distance when casting.


----------



## Sandcrab

I use the anchor sinkers from BPS. The 6 oz one holds like an 8 oz... Look just like the Sputniks but the wire is on top of the sinker and you have to bend it down to work... They are a pain to reel in once you have "set" them in the surf... but they stay like crazy!  BPS makes them in 1,2,3,4,6, or 8 oz sizes...

Sandcrab


----------



## Lightload

I spent some time on the beach one day just testing sinkers. Here's what I found:

The sputnik holds waay better than anything that doesn't have wires on it AND it's the easiest sinker to retrieve because once the wires collapse and lay alongside the sinker, there's really nothing to drag in the sand. Trouble is Sputniks are a pain to use, they're expensive and if you break one off you've just created a punji stick for someone to step on. Also, some guys who use J hooks find that they can't set the hook because it takes more than one yank just to release the sinker. But if you want to throw light and hold heavy, get some sputniks.

Next up are the storm/hurricanes that have the bulb on the end, especially in sizes 4,5 and 6 ounces. These fly well and hold well. When you go to 8 ounces, the flat top portion is just too wide and the sand will build up on one side or the other and the sinker will turn sideways, dumping its load of sand. In other words, the sinker would work better if it was narrower at the top and longer in the body.

Third is the Frog's Tongue. Flies very well and holds very well in all the sizes.

Then comes the long slender hurricane/storm and then the pyramids.

All things considered, I use the Frog's Tongues just about exclusively. They hold well, they fly well AND they are compact so they don't take up a lot of room in your tackle box.


----------



## jlentz

I use the Hilts mold for making the Storm sinkers in 6 and 8 oz. I have had them get so buried in the sand when throwing on the sandbar with big breakers, if you let them sit longer than 10 minutes you could not pull them free and would have to break your line. 

John


----------



## TideJones

I have not officially tested them, but I feel like the in-line disk sinkers, ounce for ounce, hold better than the pyramids.


----------



## eric

im selling a sputnik with breakaway wires mold. 

6oz, its holding power is close to 9oz..


----------



## ReelinRod

ooeric said:


> im selling a sputnik with breakaway wires mold.
> 
> 6oz, its holding power is close to 9oz..


I'm interested, can you email me a pic otgman(at)verizon.net

I make a variety of sputties










and this one too . . .


----------



## Caught Myself

I'm a pyramid kind of guy but I have to admit that gripaway wins first prize for the coolest looking sinker ever. Kinda Flash Gordon but I'm sure it would work well. Thanks for the pic.


----------



## eric

the gripaway in sgts pic is a flighted sinker.
meaning as you starting retrieving it fast, those wings make the sinker plane to the top of the water..
clear from weeds and rocky bottoms.


----------



## WV Cobbmullet

*Sinkers*

Anyone know where you can get a mold for the frogtounge sinker?


----------



## Lightload

*Frog's tongues*

Yeah, but they ain't cheap.

A business called "Collins Customs" makes them. I don't have a web page address so try Googling it. I do have a phone number if you need it. But be prepared.....these molds ain't cheap!

Back when scrap lead was sky high you could easily recoup your initial cost for a Collin's mold. Now that lead's down to 5 cents a pound it'll be awhile until you make up the cost of the equipment. Of course, if you don't have any other access to Frog's tongues then the cost really doesn't matter.

Also, the Collin's molds are massive so it takes a lot of volume of hot lead to get them to throw good sinkers. My Lee Production Pot couldn't handle it so I had to go to an external heat source, a cast iron pot and a ladle to make decent sinkers. 

OK, I found the web site: http://shawncollinscustoms.com/sinkers2.htm#FrogTongueSinker


----------



## Fireline20

Lightload said:


> I spent some time on the beach one day just testing sinkers. Here's what I found:
> 
> The sputnik holds waay better than anything that doesn't have wires on it AND it's the easiest sinker to retrieve because once the wires collapse and lay alongside the sinker, there's really nothing to drag in the sand. Trouble is Sputniks are a pain to use, they're expensive and if you break one off you've just created a punji stick for someone to step on. Also, some guys who use J hooks find that they can't set the hook because it takes more than one yank just to release the sinker. But if you want to throw light and hold heavy, get some sputniks.
> 
> Next up are the storm/hurricanes that have the bulb on the end, especially in sizes 4,5 and 6 ounces. These fly well and hold well. When you go to 8 ounces, the flat top portion is just too wide and the sand will build up on one side or the other and the sinker will turn sideways, dumping its load of sand. In other words, the sinker would work better if it was narrower at the top and longer in the body.
> 
> Third is the Frog's Tongue. Flies very well and holds very well in all the sizes.
> 
> Then comes the long slender hurricane/storm and then the pyramids.
> 
> All things considered, I use the Frog's Tongues just about exclusively. They hold well, they fly well AND they are compact so they don't take up a lot of room in your tackle box.


Ditto to what he said


----------



## WV Cobbmullet

*Sinkers*

Thanks Lightload Ill give them a call must be high they dont put prices on thier web site.


----------



## eric

maybe post a price if you call them later.
i wanna know too how much a 4.5.6.8 mold would cost..


----------



## RuddeDogg

kingfisherman23 said:


> You want storm sinkers or breakaway spiders.
> 
> The hurricane is a pyramid with a column of lead at the tip. The sputnik/breakaway/spider is a bank sinker with pivoting wire legs that help it dig in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Image from SOL
> 
> As far as sites go, I'd do a google search. There are plenty of good places out there. Oysterbaytackle.com is a good place to start.
> 
> Evan


Yep have some if each.


----------



## SmoothLures

I mostly use bank sinkers, some days a 4 oz will hold just fine, when it gets rolled around I use a 4-6 oz breakaway unless everyone else next to me on the piers is using something that's rolling. If I'm fishing a beach with no rocks I'll toss pyramids but usually stick with the bank sinkers as I don't mind a little rolling around if I'm by myself fishing (which you are in MB from the surf).


----------



## beach bum

For heavy surf, I use a storm sinker similar to the one pictured by kingfisherman23, except the coulumn of lead on the bottom of mine looks like a corkscrew.


----------



## Lightload

*Froggies*

I've got the 6,8,10 model. It's been awhile but I think I paid $120 for it.


Sgt Slough, those are some great looking sputniks. I'd like to know the procedure you go though to make them.


----------



## ReelinRod

Lightload said:


> Now that lead's down to 5 cents a pound


Where pray tell are you getting lead for 5¢ a pound?



Lightload said:


> Sgt Slough, those are some great looking sputniks. I'd like to know the procedure you go though to make them.


First is acquiring the molds from Europe and they can be pretty expensive (I've paid over $45 with shipping), then the wire. I buy the wire with the eye already formed either 8 or 12 inches long in 0.051 inch size. That's pretty thick, a lot thicker than any wire I've ever had in commercially produced sputniks. I like the thicker wire because it offers more adjustability in holding power. Gotta buy the beads too, when you add it all up with the lead and 4+ hours of propane coming out of a high-output burner, the per-unit cost is high.

They are a real pain to make too, at least to have them come out nice; it's very labor intensive removing flash and cleaning the holes then inserting and bending wires, adding beads and bending again . . .

People ask me to sell them but I'm embarrassed to ask what they are really worth; the number seems crazy, even to me . . . I guess with the way the cost of everything rose that's why nobody is making them anymore for commercial sale; there are none in the shops up here.


----------



## Lightload

*Price of lead.*

I sold some aluminum cans to a scrap dealer last week and during our conversation he said that the price of scrap lead was down to 5 cents a pound.


----------



## waywack40

Sinker Molds:
http://www.luremaking.com/catalogue/catalogue-index/catalogue-items/sinker_molds.htm


----------



## junkmansj

Still have those Molds??





Join Date: Oct 2007
Location: brOoklyn, nyC
Posts: 1,067
im selling a sputnik with breakaway wires mold. 

6oz, its holding power is close to 9oz..
____________________-
Still have those Molds??


----------



## thebigman

You can find some of the breakaway style moulds here - http://www.google.co.uk/products?q=breakaway+moulds&btnG=Search+Products&hl=en&show=dd

Not sure about them shipping to the US but I'd be happy to send them over to you guys at cost (as long as you're not wanting hundreds


----------



## Lightload

Bigman, That's really a very nice offer! Thanks for helping out.


----------



## deepsessions

Great info guys......I really appreciate it.....


----------



## Ocean-Angler

*surf sinkers for sale*

If youre looking for frogs tongues, Ive got them. Getting molds from shawn is almost iompossible these days
Ive got about 6 of his molds already. and had to buy most of them used.

Ive got all these sinkers shown, in different sizes, and good prices.
$2.00 - $3.00 per lb depending on which one, and qauntity ordered

951 427 3323 Byron


----------



## fish bucket

if the 4oz frogs tongues are $2.00 a lb.i'll take at 20
how much to ship?
how many can you get in a $5.00 flat rate box from usps?


----------



## jcallaham

*sinkers*

deepsessions I don,t know where in californiayou are but before I left four years ago their were shops from SD toLA stocking Gemini sinkers,great for So Cal conditions. If you can't find them breakaway in Texas has a clip down ,impact sinker that worked real well.


----------



## kingfisherman23

Whoah...blast from the past.

That Bulldozer sinker looks very cool. How well does it work?

Evan


----------



## GreenFord

I've got or have had at one time about every thing made. If you really want to hold the sputnik is the one I like. We were at Hatteras this Oct. and had a couple of really heavy surf days. I tried it all and the only thing that would hold bottom was the sputniks. I had 8oz. pyramids and frogs tounges roll down the coast like I was trolling...lol Good ole 6oz sputnik held like a champ!


----------



## Seachaser

Greenford, I have experienced the same. Love them sputniks.


----------



## Catch This

Last time I checked on the price of a frog tongue mold, it was $155. and that was probably 3-4 years ago for an 8oz mold


----------



## j c

http://www.pier30fish.com/pier30/home.php

these guys are out of Freeport, TX... hard to beat their price and customer service is second to none...


----------



## zztopsail

*Shark's Tooth Weight*

I created a variation of the Frog Tongue back in Sept-Oct 09 that I called the Shark's Tooth Weight. I mixed up some bondo in and old Campbell's soup can and took a 6 oz Frog Tongue pressed it down in the bondo and then pulled it out. After that, I flattened out the top sides of the depression I made with the Froggie to add a lip around the top edge of the weight.

Bottom line is the pointed end flies through the air and then knifes and slices its way into the sand once it hits the bottom. Sand covers it up and the lip helps it hold. But when you want to bring it back in, no problem as it just rocks up out of the sand and heads for home. Best weight I ever used and I would put a 6 oz Shark Tooth against an 8 oz frog, storm or pyramid

Here is a picture


----------



## spydermn

I didn't read all posts, but I started buying my lead on Ebay. They guy I was using made great lead but got sick so he is now out of business. Shipping is cheap with the USPS flat rate boxes. I have not looked for frog tongue but will be now to try in April!


----------



## spydermn

Example 
http://cgi.ebay.com/10-lbs-Frog-Tongue-Pyramid-fishing-sinkers-5-6-7-8oz_W0QQitemZ290364048050QQcmdZViewItemQQptZLH_DefaultDomain_0?hash=item439b0bc2b2
10#/$22








kinda ugly but I am sure they work!


----------



## rattler

I like the triangle snag(never new what it was called). Got some in various sizes from EBAY cheap. Words out tho, they went up. 4oz holds at lesner.


----------



## Ocean-Angler

Catch This said:


> Last time I checked on the price of a frog tongue mold, it was $155. and that was probably 3-4 years ago for an 8oz mold


Yea, thats about what mine cost, and I havent sold much of them
I mainly sell torpedos and cannonballs.
surf sinkers arent to popular over here In CA
well, there isnt too much surf fishing I guess


----------



## steelhead32

are claw sinkers good for this and holding off a pier? There are some cheap ones on ebay.


----------



## Shooter

I will take $10,000. worth of LEAD at $.05 a pound and I will drive there to pick it up.

Wheel weights nowdays half the time aren't lead so they don't count.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz

Shooter said:


> I will take $10,000. worth of LEAD at $.05 a pound and I will drive there to pick it up.
> 
> Wheel weights nowdays half the time aren't lead so they don't count.


better buff up ur psi on the ole' turbos to haul 100 ton of lead    



hell, id pour my own if i could find it @ 5cents a POUND


----------



## Ocean-Angler

Shooter said:


> I will take $10,000. worth of LEAD at $.05 a pound and I will drive there to pick it up.
> 
> Wheel weights nowdays half the time aren't lead so they don't count.


wheel weights are garbage.
this year, they wont even have ANY lead in them, some senators kid died from pouring lead, and they put a ban on lead wheel weights in 2010

come out to CA and u can get 10,000 lbs @ .45 cents per lb or clean shot
LOL


----------



## rivercat

kingfisherman23 said:


> Whoah...blast from the past.
> 
> That Bulldozer sinker looks very cool. How well does it work?
> 
> Evan


I would like to know that, I found the sinkers cheap and I found the mold cheap if it works well, 

Also the claw style not the one with the wires, the triangle one with the little legs. Hows it work? looks snaggy


----------



## smacks fanatic

deep sessions,
if you want a store that will get you terminal tackle, go to www.breakawayusa.com they have a bunch of sinkers, line, swivels and all that good stuff


----------



## AbuMike

3 side Pyramids for me.


----------



## croaker

*There is an alternative*

to the sputnick sinker. I believethat breakaway is the company that makes them.. It is a plastic version of the sputnick. The plastic is attached first and then the weight is attached to the plastic. Hatteras jack's and Frank and Fran's use to sell them. Increases holding power by about 30-40%. Works just like a sputnick, but can be used with different weights.

Just checked the Breakaway site

http://www.breakaway-tackle.com/product_info.php?cPath=45&products_id=228


----------



## Shooter

AbuMike said:


> 3 side Pyramids for me.


Now Mike, you know you want to fish with Sputnickers at the LIP and The Point


----------



## AbuMike

Shooter said:


> Now Mike, you know you want to fish with Sputnickers at the LIP and The Point


If I had red hair and were a stepchild I would fit right in with them sinkers.....


----------

